# Защемление седалищного нерва



## Geen (20 Дек 2010)

Всем доброго здоровья! Не примите за издевку. Вчера, прострелило поясницу, да так, что отказали ноги. Хорошо, что предо мной стояла тележка из магазина, вцепился и после этого с ее помощью садился в машину минут 20. Потом, обезболивающее, мазь с ядом гадюки, часа два лежание на животе без движения. Потом с болью, но добрался до дома, но не без помощи двух хрупких женщин. Приехала скорая и сказала, что у меня защемление седалищного нерва и вкололи мне Амелотекс и Кеторолак запив все укольчики Диклофенаком уснул. С утра укололся Мавалис и Вольтарен намазался ядом гадюки и перетянул поясницу платком, днем кольнул Мильгамма и заел все это Мидокалм 150мг. Спина так и не прошла. Боль со всей спины ушла в поясничную область, но ходить я так и не могу. Хотя на ноги уже могу встать самостоятельно без посторонней помощи, но с помощью посторонних предметов. Вопрос: что за препараты я себе колю, насколько это может затянуться, что делать дальше и что не делать? Мне это все не нравиться. Чувствую, что попал, но куда точно понять не могу. Какие есть рекомендации?  Было два смещения от падения на горных лыжах. Лет 7, а второе года три назад. Вроде вправили, поправили, иголки потыкали, бассейн и все прошло, а вот такого, чтобы я ходить не мог, да не с того ни с чего, такого еще не было. Да еще такая парализующая боль, что не вздохнуть не….. Ну, вы меня понимаете.:blush200:
Люди добрые, посоветуйте кто, что знает! Всем скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (21 Дек 2010)

С учетом сильных болей, травматизма в прошлом желательно сделать МРТ

Что касается препаратов которые Вы получаете, это обезболивающие противовоспальные. 

Вы находитесь сейчас в остром периоде, применение этих лекарств необходимо чтобы снять боль и не усугублять мышечное напряжение. 

Длительность лечения от нескольких дней до нескольких недель,с учетом того, что одновременно нужно исгользовать препараты, защищающие желудок (гастопротекторы)

К медикаментозному лечению необходимо присоединить мануальные методы лечения, в остром периоде особенно хороши мягкие методики.


----------

